# Ewe down can't get up



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey guys, I've got a ewe that we found down Sunday evening. It looks like she got herself stuck with her head under a fence panel the night before (but am not sure of that since we easily pulled her out from under it when we found her). 

Anyway she's pregnant and due in 2-3 weeks and she still can't stand. We've been giving her Nutri Drench, I also gave her her water through a drenching gun to try and re-hydrate her in case that was the case. I also gave her Bicarb incase it was bloat. 

She sits up (with head up) ocassionally but mostly is staying on her side. Though she is in differnet locations in the shelter each time we check on her.

She was the smallest of the bunch (she never grew well since we got her) and I was probably going to cull her after she gave birth since it looks like she will only have a single (she's not nearly as big as the rest of the pg ewes) and the most skidish of the sheep (even the new ram is more friendly than she is and we've had her since June and him since Oct.) both qualities I don't want in my herd. But I don't want to lose her this way (and lose the lamb she is carrying).

Any help with be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd guess pregnancy toxemia. It's a nutritional disorder. She needs a high calorie feed, since the lambs are taking up a lot of room, and she might not be able to eat enough to meet her requirements.
It probably wouldnt hurt to give her some extra calcium also.

Glucose and Vitamins B, A, and E will help, but she needs to be getting about a pound of grain per day , plus all the good hay/pasture she can eat

Good luck!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

You can check for pregnancy toxemia with ketosis strip available from any drug store and some feed stores. If it's toxemia the strip will till you how bad it is so you know what kind of treatment to start. G&S


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

I talked to a vet this afternoon, and he thinks it's toxemia also. He suggested the same thing about the high calorie diet and hay. 

I've been giving her Nutri-Drench twice a day and all the grain she can eat (which isn't much at the moment). I also have hay free choice and am also giving her alfalfa hay as a calcium boost. 

What may help is that the rest of the flock is at the fair right now (that's were I ran into the vet and explained what was wrong with her). He also suggested that we try to keep her strength up until birthing and call him to do a cesarean birth of the lambs (especially since we were going to cull her anyway the risk of the surgery would be acceptable).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> He also suggested that we try to keep her strength up until birthing and* call him to do a cesarean birth of the lambs*


Sounds expensive to me LOL

How old is she?
Is this her first lambing? 
Its not unusual to have a single for the first birth, and then twins afterwards. Some of my nicest lambs come from some of my smaller ewes.

If your set on culling her, I dont know that I'd be too inclined to put a lot of money in her for a big Vet bill, when her lambs wouldnt be good "keepers" either.

I think if I were willing to risk the surgery based on the fact that I didnt really care if she made it through, I'd just let her try to deliver naturally and give her one last chance to prove she can be a good producer. 

But I'm basing all this on not having actually seen her too. I guess Im just leery of Vets who suggest expensive procedures for an animal you want to cull anyway


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Bearfootfarm,

She's just over 1 yr old and it is her first birthing. I was expecting better than a single since she came out of a multiple first birthing.

The biggest thing that bothers us with her is how skidish she is. She is not friendly at all considering we've had her since May/June of last year, she won't even come up when we feed the flock or for treats like the rest. Considering the ram we bought in Oct, who was never handled, comes up to at least get treats and grain, it seems kind of strange. 

Add to that, the fact that her growth rate was not what I expected either (I'm thinking it is becuase the others muscle her out from the good stuff). I'm hoping that if we bottle feed her lamb(s) they would have better social skills.

As far as the cost of the Cesarean it all depends on what he is going to charge me and whether the lamb(s) is worth the expense. It's a cold hard fact that these animals are a business (albeit not a very profitable one as of yet) and costs do come into play, both my DW and my DD's know this and accept this reality as well do I.

Edited to add and Update:

Just checked on her and she tried for the first time to stand up (wasn't successful, the front legs wouldn't hold up) and is now eatign much better. So maybe there is hope for her. 

My DW suggested that maybe after this she'll actually get friendly and she may be worth keeping, but just in case we will still bottle feed the lamb(s), and hold judgement on her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My DW suggested that maybe after this she'll actually get friendly and she may be worth keeping, but just in case we will still bottle feed the lamb(s), and hold judgement on her.


I've had a few that took a couple of years to get used to the idea that I didnt intend to do them harm anytime I came near them. And I still have a few that just refuse to be touched willingly
The friendliest ones I own are those that I handled from birth on a regular basis. I'd let the ewes raise them, but I'd make it a point to talk to the lambs and put my hands on them every day, and now they will come when I call them to get their ears scratched. (Sometimes LOL)



> she won't even come up when we feed the flock


That part is just STRANGE. ALL my HEALTHY sheep come running for food (or even the HINT of food)

You might try a little molasses or Karo Syrup in her water to give an energy boost. It sounds like she might make it


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks I'll try that. 

I'm hoping if she makes it through this she might actually come to realize that I'm not out to kill her when I open the fence.

As an update, she is trying to get to her feet now, but the front legs still don't seem to work right. I also felt the baby(ies) moving last night, so they seem to still be alive.


----------

